# WM to start using, um, ‘Magic Bands’?



## rhonda (Jun 11, 2020)

Story link: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/news/carefreevacation.shtml

Snippet:  _These courtesy wristbands act as a convenient key to your suite.* After checking in at the front desk, you'll be able to choose your wristband design, activate it at a kiosk in the lobby, and get your vacation started._

Sounds like WDW’s MagicBands?


----------



## Firepath (Jun 11, 2020)

Maybe to get into the pool area also?


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 11, 2020)

The Grand Resort at Peak 7 in Breckenridge had these.  Quite handy really.

However, I believe more costly than plastic cards.  Probably doesn’t matter if they are good at collecting them at check-out.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 11, 2020)

Marriott has offered these for years.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 11, 2020)

Not a fan of the bracelet !!! 

Bill


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 11, 2020)

With Hilton you have to have Elite Status to get one.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 11, 2020)

Not a fan. You keep them at checkout.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 12, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Marriott has offered these for years.


Yes, love these, they make life so easy getting around the resort into pools, to  your room, never fumbling for key.  We have so many Marriott ones.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 12, 2020)

I love the convenience of going to the pool or gym and not worrying about where your room key is. I hate if I have to wear them everywhere the entie time as everyone knows what resort you are staying at. My husband and I try to hide them in Mexico so they don't know where you are staying. We thought of buying those sweat bands for your wrists to cover them up when you are shopping.


----------

